# Android intergration E39



## Cereall (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a 99 540i and i do not have bluetooth,

I am searching for anyway to connect my phone to my cars radio, not really concerned with handsfree calling as the speaker phone is pretty sweet on the phone, but a way to control song playback and possible steering wheel control over this?

highly unlikely but figured this is the place to ask


Is there an option for bluetooth connectivity also? i would imagine that is pretty expensive to install into a car without bluetooth whatsoever 

thanks and good day


----------



## UTEXASshortstop (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp

Go to that website and go to audio and electronics. Go to cell phone accessories then type in your gear and model. There should be three different parrot plug and play kits at the top. I have the one with the steering wheel function for my droid x and it works great!

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

MediaBridge also works with my EVO. I love it. Sometimes depending on which app I am using I have it charging on the USB connection, connected to BT and audio out the headphone jack. Really like this little kit


----------

